# I want a shorter board?



## Scotty (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm currently riding a 154 capita stairmaster, but i don't feel comfortable riding it. I really do want to try a reverse camber board, but i also think i would like to try a shorter board that I could maneuver easier. What do you think? Im almost 6ft tall and about 170lbs. Should i stick with 154, but try a reverse camber, or try shorter and reverse camber?


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

are u straight up park rider? 6ft 170 i think a 154 even sounds small haha ....others are more knowledgeable then me on here tho


----------



## Scotty (Apr 8, 2013)

DrGreeNThumB420 said:


> are u straight up park rider? 6ft 170 i think a 154 even sounds small haha ....others are more knowledgeable then me on here tho


170 on a good day haha im just under 6ft about 5 11 and ya pretty much straight park


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm about 150lbs and I usually ride a 152-154 for all around park riding like hitting jumps and rails so I wouldn't say you need a shorter board unless you're straight jibbing. But if you really want a shorter board there's nothing stoping you.


----------



## Scotty (Apr 8, 2013)

:dizzy:


Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> I'm about 150lbs and I usually ride a 152-154 for all around park riding like hitting jumps and rails so I wouldn't say you need a shorter board unless you're straight jibbing. But if you really want a shorter board there's nothing stoping you.


Looks like I'm sticking to 154 thanks!


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

Scotty said:


> :dizzy:
> 
> Looks like I'm sticking to 154 thanks!


If you can, a lot of local shops will demo a board out for like $50 give or take and it's a great way to try out new boards/sizes without actually dumping out a few hundred dollars. If it's a shop on the mtn like the one that is at Mt. Snow in Vt you can usually try multiple boards in 1 day for the $50. Plus if you decide to buy a board from them, that 50 usually goes towards the final cost.


----------



## Dekker (Feb 8, 2013)

You could always try something like a Burton Nug. You size down 8-10cm's from your current size, so you'd be riding a 144. Which would be like a pocket knife compared to the machete you're riding now. My friend rode my 142 Nug(she rides a 152) and she was in love, said it felt stable like her 152 but just so much smaller/lighter(you're essentially chopping off 4 inches worth of material/weight). I would at the very least demo one out.


----------



## Scotty (Apr 8, 2013)

Bill Maxwell said:


> Length isn't the only concern. With your stats, a 154 is actually on the small end of your ideal range. It really could be the flex of the board that is causing you to feel uncomfortable on it. If it seems dead and unresponsive, try a little softer flex. If it feels squirrelly and like you are always over correcting, try a little stiffer board.
> 
> Binding/board combination can really gum up the works too. A soft binding with a stiff board is hard to control and get response from. A stiff binding with a soft board is just as bad in the opposite. It is too responsive and is very unstable. Sounds to me like length is not the main issue here.


My board is pretty stiff, people have advised me to try a softer one, as soon as there is snow on the ground I'm gunna pick one up.


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 13, 2013)

It's sale season. 2013 is cheap right now. Just saying... Also Labor day sales...


----------



## ThomasOwen (Mar 8, 2011)

*went shorter*

I rode a Burton Custom Flying V 162W last season and just picked up a 158W over the summer at a great price online. I have been wanting to see the difference myself because, even at 190 pounds +, that 162 seemed LONG. Have to stick with a Wide with size 13's.

good luck -


----------



## Krato (Apr 29, 2013)

Dude I'm 6-3 180 and my 153 is the largest I'll ever go, though if you are a rail rat, no point in really going small.


----------

